
Unblock Torrent Sites, Blocked Proxies, & Cameron’s Porn Filter With Immunicity - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/unblock-torrent-sites-blocked-proxies-camerons-porn-filter-with-immunicity-130728/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29
======
MarcScott
What's to stop ISPs blocking the Immunicity proxy as well? The ORG stated that

☑ web blocking circumvention tools

will be one of the checkboxes.

~~~
LiquidHelium
In that case it's probably best to buy your own cheap VPS and setup openvpn on
it, I can't see them taking down VPS providers.

~~~
CharlAPiw
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/04/payment_block_swedis...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/04/payment_block_swedish_vpns/)
Are you sure about that? Slowly but steady they are closing all our public and
completely legal private venues of communication, all with the help of
companies such as VISA and Mastercard.

~~~
jdangu
You're mixing-up VPN (Virtual Private Network) and VPS (Virtual Private
Server). A VPS can be used as a personal VPN, among other things. As parent
suggested, it would be hard to imagine a ban on VPSs.

------
Udo
This is a proxy and as such it will be blocked, too. What's even more
suspicious is they provide this service free of charge.

By the way, does anyone here know if VPN providers will also be on the UK
blacklist?

~~~
harrytuttle
If they are a few larger clients of ours (FTSE 100) will shit a brick.

~~~
Udo
I'm not sure we're talking about the same usage scenario.

 _If_ this was a problem there would be an exemption process for large
companies, but I'm talking about private usage. I believe big corporations are
not all that likely to use privacy-as-a-service VPNs. Or do you mean normal
corporate VPN, as in dial-into-the-office VPN? That would obviously not be
blockable or even blockworthy.

But as far as the privacy VPNs are concerned: If proxy sites are being
blocked, isn't it reasonable to expect the same for VPN providers?

~~~
harrytuttle
We have a number of clients using cheap/privacy vpns as their mobile ISPs fuck
with the traffic going through plain IP connections.

~~~
Udo
That's reasonable, but I'm guessing most large corporations have their own VPN
service that links directly into the company network, right? I would imagine
the expense of having a CryptoCat account for every single employee on the
road quickly becomes larger than the overhead of running your own VPN server.

I have some medium-sized corporate clients who have their own VPN servers at
HQ in order to enable people to work from home, it would be trivial to use
these for mobile devices as well.

------
betawolf33
[http://clientconfig.immunicity.org/pacs/all.pac](http://clientconfig.immunicity.org/pacs/all.pac)

This is essentially just a list of (presumably unblocked) proxies for the
sites on their (quite short) list. They don't provide anything aside from ease
of configuration (which admittedly might be worthwhile for some).

When the proxies get blocked, they'll have to either find replacements or
shrink their list.

~~~
nly
There's only one proxy, at the top. The list contains blocked hosts to use it
with.

------
X4
The UK is the "New Egypt" today, thanks Cameron.

~~~
DanBC
Cameron is asking ISPs to implement a filter that users can opt out of. If
ISPs don't voluntarily implement this it'll probably become law.

Egypt - Egypt is a little bit different.
([http://www.aljazeera.com/news/middleeast/2013/07/20137271645...](http://www.aljazeera.com/news/middleeast/2013/07/2013727164527903115.html))

We have excessive policing, but we tend not to kill protesters. (Certainly not
in these kinds of numbers.)

We're not putting journalists in prison.
([http://www.cpj.org/2013/07/egyptian-authorities-step-up-
cens...](http://www.cpj.org/2013/07/egyptian-authorities-step-up-
censorship.php))

~~~
illumen
Lol.

One of the oldest and largest UK newspapers was forced to close by the
government, and it's editor has been arrested. Along with the editor a number
of journalists were arrested.

Yes, the UK does lock up journalists.

During the 2011 protests after a protest in Tottenham following the death of
Mark Duggan, a local who was shot dead by police on 4 August 2011 termed the
'2011 riots' by the UK government, so many were locked up the courts local
jails were too full.

~~~
teh_klev
If you mean "The News of The World" then you need to get your facts in order
[1].

Their journalists and editor, Andy Coulson, were arrested for illegally
hacking into personal voicemail accounts for the purpose of muck raking.

Rupert Murdoch chose to shut down the paper after the extent of the behaviour
by that paper's staff was revealed to the British public. The UK government
had no hand in closing the paper.

[1]: [http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/phone-
hacking](http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/phone-hacking)

------
DanBC
You can just opt out of Cameron's porn filter.

If you're not in a position to opt out of it (you're using someone else's
connection) then you're in a legally[1] grey area and you want to weigh the
chance of being caught with the penalties involved with the benefits gained.

Students at Universities have been thrown out because they did something minor
but against the ToS of their Uni. This has considerable impact - they have
some years on their CV that they have to explain to potential employers. And
while funding for Uni is lousy in the UK it's even worse for adults returning
after dropping out before.

It's weird that there is so much kerfuffle about governments slurping data
when services like these pop-up and offer proxies.

[1] You're using someone else's connection, which means there's possibly some
agreement between you and them. If that agreement includes "don't evade the
filters" then you're now potentially breaking English computer misuse laws.

~~~
nly
> It's weird that there is so much kerfuffle about governments slurping data
> when services like these pop-up and offer proxies

It's not 'weird'. This is a battle of privacy for law abiding adults. Most of
public can't even establish that blocking porn requires a system of such depth
that it _will_ infringe on their private life, let alone have the know-how to
seek or set up these proxies.

------
agotterer
Censorship concerns/debate aside, if you can opt-out of the filtering, isn't
that a rather simple solution and quick fix? Or is the filter only for porn
and the gov is just starting to censor things they don't like?

~~~
mhurron
The latter and even when you opt out it appears to log everything.

~~~
electromagnetic
Well basically you're both running through a proxy, just one is assigned "kid"
privileges and one is assigned "adult" privileges. This is how my high school
handled it way back when, Student accounts were put into kid privileges so
obviously porn was blocked but also flash games, etc. However it was easy to
circumvent by just finding a different site not on the blocked list and it'd
take a couple of weeks for the proxy to update with the new games sites and
then the hunt began again.

It was always a race against time as the proxy company was constantly supplied
with the sites we were going to. So when 50 something kids are accessing some
bizarre dutch domain name, they'll eventually look and find another site they
had to ban.

The primary concern is that anyone who opts out of the filter will be being
used to supply sites for the proxy to block, which is an ingenious way to do
it when you're a commercial company. However, this is the government and being
on a 'naughty' list is just giving them a blackmail list to compile against
anyone.

I never get this logic either that the people must be oppressed, because
surely people would read a fucking history book and figure out that always
ends really poorly for the necks of those doing the oppressing.

Oppress people enough and you won't see them voting by the masses for an
upstart political party, you'll be seeing a Maoist revolution from the
downtrodden working class.

------
harrytuttle
So run through their proxy instead?

No thanks.

